# MANTA RAY PROJECT



## SHO2010 (Oct 1, 2016)

I have this 1972 Manta Ray to put together. I am thinking of changing the color to Silver Mist as I already have a yellow Manta Ray. I was wondering what everyone else thinks.


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 1, 2016)

Silver is a fun color to paint. Clear coat really helps. I would go with a very fine metallic.


----------



## Artdaddi (Nov 14, 2016)

They are only original once if that frame isn't all nicked up Id clean and polish it chain guard looks damn good


----------



## Artdaddi (Nov 14, 2016)

Want to sell it then you will only have one yellow one?


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 15, 2016)

Artdaddi said:


> Want to sell it then you will only have one yellow one?



I would trade it for a silver one.


----------



## Artdaddi (Nov 16, 2016)

SHO2010 said:


> I would trade it for a silver one.




I know where a silver one is with generator light and all original


----------



## Artdaddi (Nov 16, 2016)

SHO2010 said:


> I would trade it for a silver one.



Sell me the yellow one thats done then you have money to buy a silver one...


----------



## Artdaddi (Nov 16, 2016)

SHO2010 said:


> I would trade it for a silver one.



Is that the original schwinn deraileur ? What is the number on it I have a friend who keeps asking me and I don't know if you could check it would be deeply appreciated Thanks


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 16, 2016)

Artdaddi said:


> Is that the original schwinn deraileur ? What is the number on it...




The original derailleur on a Manta Ray didn't have a number designation (e.g. GT-xxx), it was simply labeled a "Schwinn Approved" derailleur, and was made by Huret for Schwinn.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 16, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> The original derailleur on a Manta Ray didn't have a number designation (e.g. GT-xxx), it was simply labeled a "Schwinn Approved" derailleur, and was made by Huret for Schwinn.



You are correct it just says Schwinn Approved.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 16, 2016)

Artdaddi said:


> Sell me the yellow one thats done then you have money to buy a silver one...



Just to make it more appealing


 I added a Tiger Tail!


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 17, 2016)

Artdaddi said:


> I know where a silver one is with generator light and all original



Tell me more, do you have any pictures maybe we can work out a deal.


----------



## Artdaddi (Nov 29, 2016)

How much is the finished yellow one??


----------

